

Are video games just propaganda and training tools for the military? - jacklei
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/mar/18/video-games-propaganda-tools-military?newsfeed=true

======
mjwalshe
So how is Mass effect 3 going to do this :-) does sound like the guardians
found some one who's obsessed with a single issue and is trying to write some
link bait.

